# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Name Change Exploit

## Ghowlish

Hello everyone,

After 12 years I have decided to return to Ownedcore because of wow classic. And now I have an exploit for you.

So here it goes, I had my account flagged for rename, and recieved an email, 2 hours later.

I have been able to re-enter my SAME name into the box and it worked.

So basically if you want to keep your own name (which was flagged) just re-enter it and done.
(Use at own risk, will post if I get contacted again)

Cheers

----------


## UnHappy

> Hello everyone,
> 
> After 12 years I have decided to return to Ownedcore because of wow classic. And now I have an exploit for you.
> 
> So here it goes, I had my account flagged for rename, and recieved an email, 2 hours later.
> 
> I have been able to re-enter my SAME name into the box and it worked.
> 
> So basically if you want to keep your own name (which was flagged) just re-enter it and done.
> ...


Yeah was gonna just say that the same thing would happen again and most likely a GM would change it for ya :P
nice anyways (but I'm not childish enough to have a name that's not allowed :P)

----------


## givemhell

i had my name forced changed

i was reported for the same name 3x (hunter name bestiality)
the GM forced changed my name to saughon

so i named my pet deeznuts
now i point at him and it says

_saughon points at deeznuts_

gg blizzard

----------


## ae0naxx

Hey does anyone have an exploit on how to change my character name in Classic?

I had a stupid streamer launch his nasty community at me and have received over 200 hateful messages and still do receive nasty shit.

I have tried so far:
- To delete the level 60 character, make a dummy level 1 with the same name and try to un-delete the real level 60 character, I get an error message.
- To ask a GM to rename me because I was being harassed, even though he saw the hundreds of messages I received he was unable to do it, no-go.

At this point I'm out of ideas. If anyone knows a way, please tell me! I'll even consider PayPal donating a few bucks.

Thanks!

----------


## Gorgodeus

Good luck with that. If people continue to report the name, Blizzard will eventually rename your toon for you, and it will not be a name you like.

----------


## Gorgodeus

> Hey does anyone have an exploit on how to change my character name in Classic?
> 
> I had a stupid streamer launch his nasty community at me and have received over 200 hateful messages and still do receive nasty shit.
> 
> I have tried so far:
> - To delete the level 60 character, make a dummy level 1 with the same name and try to un-delete the real level 60 character, I get an error message.
> - To ask a GM to rename me because I was being harassed, even though he saw the hundreds of messages I received he was unable to do it, no-go.
> 
> At this point I'm out of ideas. If anyone knows a way, please tell me! I'll even consider PayPal donating a few bucks.
> ...


The GM lied to you. They can indeed change a toons name any time they want.

----------

